# 250-216 Chinese Tool Holder



## Earl (Nov 22, 2016)

I have a BXA 250-216 Chinese tool holder that is a distant cousin knock off of the A
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 loris bxa 16.   It has a positive rake, clamp type triangular coated insert with a center post.   I use it mostly for rough turning of rifle barrels (416 stainless).   I can take a 75 thou cut on my grizzly g0709 without any strain.  (but a lot of smoke ) My question is does anyone know what insert this takes?   It appears to be something like TCM?16???.  The measurements don't seem to line up with either the metric or inch inserts.   The side of the triangle is 15.78 mm.   The thickness of the insert is 4.21mm.  Looks like about a 7 degree relief on the cutting edge.

Thanks,
Earl


----------



## jmanatee (Nov 22, 2016)

I believe it is a TCMT32.52

See here for the tool : http://www.shars.com/products/toolh...st-holders/turning-and-facing-holder-16-bxa-1

Look here at the AXA version but if you Scroll down to the table it talks about the BXA and the insert size
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SHARS-Turning-and-Facing-Holder-16-AXA-TCMT-Insert-NEW-/350556713972


----------



## Earl (Nov 23, 2016)

Thank you.   The insert is indeed a CCMT32.52


----------



## jmanatee (Nov 24, 2016)

Earl said:


> Thank you.   The insert is indeed a CCMT32.52



TCMT,  

Not CCMT,,  C would be Rhombic 80*    like a square


----------



## Earl (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks again.    I cant type. :-(   I ordered  the TCMT32.52 inserts yesterday.


----------

